# 4 the Weekend!



## sawhorseray (Jul 31, 2021)

So one day a guy walks into a small town restaurant with a tall emu with him.
When the waitress comes to the table to take his order the guy orders a burger coke and fries...
The emu says " sounds great, make that two"
When they're paying the bill the waitress says "that will be $12.73 please"
The man puts his hand in his pocket and pulls out exactly $12.73, thanks the waitress and walks out, emu in tow...
Every day for the next week the man and emu come in for lunch; every day when the man orders the emu agrees he's made the perfect choice and orders the same; and every day the man pulls out exactly the correct change.
Curiosity finally got the best of the waitress and she asks "sir, how is it you always have the perfect amount of money for your order, not a penny more or a penny less...
"Well" the man says, "a few months back I was cleaning out an old shed out back no one had been in in years when I found this old lamp. I took it in with me to clean up thinking i might get a few bucks for it at the swap meet when a genie pops out and gives me two wishes. So...I said that whenever I buy something I want the exact amount of money I need in my pocket..."
"Brilliant" says the waitress. "But, what's with the silly emu"?
The guy shuffles his feet a bit and finally says "well for my second wish...I, uh, I asked for a chick with long legs and a shapely butt that always agreed with everything I said"


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 31, 2021)

More laughter from the throne room!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 31, 2021)

Came crawling back . Geez Ray . Lol . Good thing I wasn't drinking anything . 
I'm still laughing .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 31, 2021)

Great laughs!!!! Love em!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 31, 2021)

Some dandys Ray. . .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 31, 2021)

Ray, these were great, many exceptional!  Especially the Cowboy and the Bikers.  I literally L'd my A off!


----------

